# Has your social anxiety made your college experience worse?



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

It certainly has for me. My original intention was to wait until I was able to overcome most of my issues so I could focus. But in the end I was sort of pressured into going. Sad to say but the only reason I actually applied was so I could stay close to a girl I knew in high school. And yet within a week we had a falling out. I figured that while I was there, I would just "forget" about my depression, social anxiety, hopeless outlook on life, and so on while I was there. But over the past few years, it has gotten a lot worse. 

I've wanted to quit so badly, but I had no choice but to keep going for various reasons. If I quit, I would have had nowhere to go. I'm just kind of desperate to be over with it at this point because this has been such a huge struggle for me.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes im in the UK so college is like School just for older people. In my college I think my SA has gotten worse cause I don't have any close friends, i feel like im not wanted and some people act as if there is something wrong with me. I wouldn't mind too much if i moved college although i know my SA cause this to happen to me.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

My intention was to go into college and be a completely different, more social person. It led to me realizing I wasn't just quiet and that I had SA. Very dissapointing, expecting great things but instead it got worse. Still finished the year, but it was tough, especially with my crappy roomate.

However, I've been working hard at it and am starting up at a new school. Hoping the second time will go better.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, I have bi-polar disorder and social anxiety, so I have to give the professor a disability slip. I can't talk to save my life, so when the professor calls on my name, I start stuttering. I am a minor in linguistics, so this is going to be a hard and interesting semester. I thought taking a language class would make me more confident, but it didn't, yet instead I started to like speaking it and decided to minor in it. Anyway, ye it does.


----------

